# No Excuses For Badly Steamed Milk



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I came across this video by barista Dritan Alsela. It goes to show how easy latte art can be once you know how to get the milk right..however that may be.











Anyone else tried unorthodox methods to get the perfect microfoam?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A man of very few words in most of his videos but he is still God like as far as latte art goes imo.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Thats pretty impressive!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If it's good enough for Anthorn's granny, it's good enough for the DA! ?

Caveat:this guy could pour a rosetta using custard or milk fresh from the cow's udder.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Tried this method of his. Works really well, my only problem is my lack of latte art skills.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

As long as you do that thing at the end with the spoon ... No one will notice your lack of art skills


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I've got one of those frothing jug things (mine is a Bodum Latteo) sitting in my cupboard. I used to use it alongside my Bialetti stove top pot to make milk based coffee drinks way back when


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

What the.. I just bought a milk brother for using at the missus' house and all I needed was a French press?!


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

What a fantastic video. He looks like he's really enjoying the process, too.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Frabosk !


----------



## banjobill (Jun 12, 2016)

Latte art is a step too far for me, I can barely pour the milk smoothly into my cup


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Had a go at foaming milk to a decent texture with an aero latte.

Going to take practice... But actually it was sort of half close. I did two cups at once and I think that's beyond capabilities. I'll try a single cup worth next time (150ml milk to 50ml moka espresso). I reckon it could get the texture close enough to fool friends anyway









Now, the latte art? I'll get back. In a few years.


----------



## Str1ngs (Jun 19, 2016)

Well fancy that!

i think I'm going to give it a go. I find making more than one drink on my Silvia is a struggle.. Must try harder


----------



## letthemeat (Aug 14, 2016)

Tried this method recently but only problem was I over-frothed the milk so it just sat on top of the coffee! Wondered whether an aero latte would be better for a novice as you can see better how thick it's getting?


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Nah, I've found they're a pain and constantly run out of batteries.

I did buy a Graef milk frother which did a great job but milk burned to it over the heating element and you couldn't scour it for fear of damaging to "non-stick" coating.

My bodum latteo is so far the best solution until the missus lets me install a machine at hers


----------



## coffeeblog (Dec 9, 2015)

So annoying when you see these people making it look so flipping easy! ;-)

I've tried it this way in the past after watching Dritan's vids, and also with a battery powered frother, before I had an espresso machine with a steam wand, and these were the best I could manage.









Having said that, when I made the upgrade from trying to do Latte art with a cafetiere to using a steam wand, the results initially weren't all that much better, it's taken me quite a lot of practice to get to where I am now, and my latte art still has a lot to be desired to be fair ;-). My latest, this morning:


----------



## coffeeblog (Dec 9, 2015)

letthemeat said:


> Tried this method recently but only problem was I over-frothed the milk so it just sat on top of the coffee! Wondered whether an aero latte would be better for a novice as you can see better how thick it's getting?


I tried milk frothers too similar to aero latte, found it just as difficult and as hit and miss as with a cafetiere to be honest.


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

It's rather depressing when you struggling to get anything decent coming out of a pour using a steam wand and he does that without anything ...


----------

